# which is the best way to power your tools



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

What skills do you have? What type of work are you planning to do? This would determine the best tools to use. For handyman work all you need is battery powered tools.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

howitt said:


> hello, I am going to start doing handyman jobs which would include renovations, repairs and maintenance and I am wondering what type of tools are best to use, tools powered by an air compressor, battery or generator?


Depends on what tools and the job. You can use a circular saw on a generator. But I sure wouldn't want to use a battery one!

Gary


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

You need all. There is a time and place to use each tool. What tools do you have now and what tools will you be using? I would make sure you have an electric version of every tool you will be using. Cordless are nice but the battery life for some isn'ta the best and sometimes you just need the power of electric tools. Air compressors for nail guns and other things. Generator can power any electric tool you have as long as you get a big enough one. You have to look at how and where you will be using the tools.


----------



## howitt (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to use my tools for a myriad of jobs. Sometimes for simple tasks like hanging window coverings and assembling furniture and other times for demanding work like deck building, masonry, framing, etc. Cordless drills I'm not worried about its the saws that concern me... are there even cordless saws capable of handling deck building, masonry or framing work?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't have a single battery operated tool at my house
Working on my own house I prefer corded
A friend has a compressor that I borrow, he has a nail gun
I haven't used it, instead I hammer by hand


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

howitt said:


> I want to use my tools for a myriad of jobs. Sometimes for simple tasks like hanging window coverings and assembling furniture and other times for demanding work like deck building, masonry, framing, etc. Cordless drills I'm not worried about its the saws that concern me... are there even cordless saws capable of handling deck building, masonry or framing work?


Yes, any of the 18V units with good blades will work fine. Also buy a quick charger and extra batteries.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I don't have a single battery operated tool at my house
> Working on my own house I prefer corded
> A friend has a compressor that I borrow, he has a nail gun
> I haven't used it, instead I hammer by hand



you are joking right?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Nope...24x36 garage/great room over & walk up attic by hand


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm with Dave, I own one battery operated drill, and use it sparingly. Maybe I'm "old school" to much, I'll admit I'm 60, but I like hand tools. NO, I don't cut lumber with a hand saw, just special cuts. I prefer to nail by hand and "feel" what I am doing. I cut trim with a power saw, and cope with a hand coping saw. Yes, my friends will tell you I am different. One old girlfriend even tells people that years ago I would only have sex standing up in a hammock. . Have a great day.


----------

